# Nyest vagy menyet...



## Rodi (2007 December 18)

Nekem is van haziallatom, de sajnos, nem a legkedvencebbek koze tartozik... Bekoltozott a padlasra egy nyest, vagy talan menyet, igaz, meg nem lakunk ott, csak most epul a haz. Hogy lehet ettol megszabadulni?... Odakolykozott, halcsontokat talaltunk ott, es a hoszigetelest is tonkretette....


----------



## angyalkám (2007 December 18)

mivelk a nyest ragadozó , nyers husba tegyél bele talán patkánymérget, kevesd el, de a föt tojást is bele lehet tenni a méregbe! / ne hireszteld mert a nyest én ugy tudom egy időbe védett állat volt/ csak ugy suba alatt irsd ki! irjál mire mentél az állattal!?


----------



## emberség (2007 December 23)

Gyors reakcióm a következő a fenti tanácsra: A nem megfelelő mennyiségü és típusu méreg használata rendkívüli szenvedést okozhat az állatoknak. Ha a méregtől a szülők elpusztulnak, a kölykök szenvednek hosszasan az éhségtől. 
Mivel még az sem tisztázott, hogy mely fajról van szó, különösen felelőtlenség lenne elpusztítani őket. Ha meg tudjuk, hogy védett, akkor szintén. ..és pont amikor kölykei vannak?! Bár a tevékenységük valóban kellemetlen, talán már nem csinálnak annyi kárt. Meg kellene várni amíg a kölykök felnőnek, majd lezárni a bejáratot. Ezek után egy kutya is távol tartja majd őket. De a beköltözés is segíteni fog. Tanácsot is lehetne kérni pl. állatkerttől , különböző természet- vagy állatvédő szervezetektől.
Sok sikert a kompromisszumhoz.
Boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## viragbd (2007 December 30)

De ha végleg meg szeretnél szabadulni tőlük akkor olyan tárgyakat melyen át feljut a tetőig azokat távolitsd el. Ilyenek mint fák stbbbbbb...... Ha megmaradnak akkor jön a következő család.
Nálunk denevérek vannak nyáron a terasz telerakják ürülékkel. Hol laknak gőzöm sincs
Hogy riasszam el??? nem tudom .... ott álljak minden éjjel??


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Január 1)

A nyestet a kutya nem riassza el, több kárt csinálnak, és nagyon kellemeteln a jelenlétük, a padlás teret nem lehet ugy lezárni hogy ne férjrenek be, talán egy ismerös állatorvoshoz kéne elmenni és tanácsot kérni tőle! utána néztem és a patányméreg nem jó. A patkányméreg a véralvadás gátlon alapszik és a patkányoknál azért hat mert ők verekszenek és verekedés után elvéreznek. Mivel a nyestek nem verekszenek nem hiszem hogy hat rájuk.sok sikert a ki irtásukhoz. A denevéreknek a fészkelő helyét kell megkeresni és elzárni: A denevérek virusos betegségeket terjeszt ,igy nagyon óvatosan kell vellllük bánni!


----------



## szitka (2008 Január 1)

angyalkám írta:


> mivelk a nyest ragadozó , nyers husba tegyél bele talán patkánymérget, kevesd el, de a föt tojást is bele lehet tenni a méregbe! / ne hireszteld mert a nyest én ugy tudom egy időbe védett állat volt/ csak ugy suba alatt irsd ki! irjál mire mentél az állattal!?




gratulálok a nick-edhez! Találó!
 :,,:


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Január 2)

köszi a megjegyzést ha tudsz jobbat ird meg! Segitséget kért valaki és én megprobáltam neki segiteni ,ennyi!


----------



## kizzo (2008 Január 2)

Sógoromnak a padláson van egy és nem tudja elriasztani.


----------



## emberség (2008 Január 3)

http://www.visegradi.co.hu/nyestr4b.html


----------



## gödipista (2008 Január 3)

Irtsatok ki minden élőt magatok körül! ha elfogytak az állatok, jöhet a szomszéd... 
gödipista


----------



## körömlakkbaby (2008 Január 4)

szia.
miért kéne megölni??ha oda fialt akkor haggyad szerintem,,, haggyad picit még...
patkány méreg..gratulálok hozzá :S
lehet kapni vadriasztót inkább azt .
nem tom hogy lehet szivetek megölni őket :S 
igaz bár nekem van vadászgörim(menyét féle)...de szentem akkor is szívtelen
a *vadriasztó* a legjobb megoldás


----------



## körömlakkbaby (2008 Január 4)

szia.
miért kéne megölni??ha oda fialt akkor haggyad szerintem,,, haggyad picit még...
patkány méreg..gratulálok hozzá
lehet kapni vadriasztót inkább azt .
nem tom hogy lehet szivetek megölni őket 
 igaz bár nekem van vadászgörim(menyét féle)...de szentem akkor is szívtelen
a *vadriasztó* a legjobb megoldás


----------



## k.apu (2008 Február 25)

Nem az a baj hogy oda koltozik a padlasra a nyesd vagy akarmi ,csak akkor nem lessz enekes madar a kornyeken ,en a meregnek vagyok a hive es a legpuskanak .


----------



## Gabis82 (2008 Március 12)

Sziasztok!

Szerintem sem kellene megölni. Lehet próbálkozni nyest riasztóval (bár nem tudom milyen ezeknek a hatékonysága) illetve élvefogócsapdával. Kaját kell belerakni (pl. tojást) és mikor belemegy, rázáródik, akkor elvinni messzebbre és szabadon engedni. 

Esetleg kutyaszagú (pisis) rongyokat lehet odarakni.

A patkányméregről érdekes (és nem valós) dolgokat olvastam itt. Nem kell ahhoz (nagy) verekedés, hiszen a belsővérzés a jellemző. De ezzel ne is próbálkozz, egyszerűbb és humánusabb az élvefogócsapda.

Kölykök decemberben (szerintem) nincsenek.



Egyébként azóta van valami fejlemény? Történt valami?


----------



## Marikaóvó (2008 Május 14)

Valóban sok kárt, ill. bosszúságot tud okozni egy nyest, de a fentieket nem javaslom (már mint a mérgezés stb.), mivel úgy tudom védett állat. Egyébként nem ajánlatos vele találkozni, mert (tapasztalatból tudom) az emberre is rá támad.


----------



## Krisztijjke (2008 Május 27)

nem tudom..nem konnyu


----------



## papisten (2008 Június 14)

Szerintem van nagyméretű patkányfogó az biztos megfogná.EGY KIS FÍNOM FALATOT HA BELETESZEL, NEM TUD ELLENÁLNI.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Június 14)

Kifésült kutyaszőr! Esetleg kutyaürülék. Holtbiztos elriasztja, nálam bevált.

A szomszédom kitett egyszer egy patkányfogónál erősebb eszközt. Ne tudjátok meg, milyen a nyest halálhörgése! Egész éjjel üvöltött, reggelre kelve akadt egy jó falusi ember, aki agyonverte a boldogtalant. Mondjuk én szívesen a szabadonengedés mellett voksoltam volna, ha a megfogott lába nem lett volna teljesen szétroncsolva.


----------



## siriusB (2008 Június 14)

Kegyetlenség így harcolni a nyest ellen. Ezek az eszközök (méreg, csapda) a szomszéd cicáját vagy a sajátunkat is elintézi. Úgy hallottam, hogy azért megy a padlásra, hogy az ott található rágcsálókat megfogja és megegye. Talán a cicát kellene bevetni a padláson még a nyest előtt!:-D

Ja igen, a zajt nem szereti! Fel kell vinni egy recsegő öreg rádiót, szóljon egész nap valamilyen pocsék adón. Garantálom, hogy még az egerek is elmenekülnek, nem csak a nyestek!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Június 14)

siriusB írta:


> Kegyetlenség így harcolni a nyest ellen. Ezek az eszközök (méreg, csapda) a szomszéd cicáját vagy a sajátunkat is elintézi. Úgy hallottam, hogy azért megy a padlásra, hogy az ott található rágcsálókat megfogja és megegye. Talán a cicát kellene bevetni a padláson még a nyest előtt!:-D
> 
> Ja igen, a zajt nem szereti! Fel kell vinni egy recsegő öreg rádiót, szóljon egész nap valamilyen pocsék adón. Garantálom, hogy még az egerek is elmenekülnek, nem csak a nyestek!


 
Igen! Végülis a nyomorult állat csak élni akar valahol. Az a "bűne", hogy ott szeretne élni, ahol nekünk nem tetszik. Ennek megfelelően kellene kezelnünk. Ha nem hagyjuk megtelepedni, akkor nem tud módfelett elszaporodni, nem igazán fogjuk egymást zavarni.


----------



## siriusB (2008 Június 14)

b.p. írta:


> Igen! Végülis a nyomorult állat csak élni akar valahol. Az a "bűne", hogy ott szeretne élni, ahol nekünk nem tetszik. Ennek megfelelően kellene kezelnünk. Ha nem hagyjuk megtelepedni, akkor nem tud módfelett elszaporodni, nem igazán fogjuk egymást zavarni.



Ha belegondolsz, mi emberek elfoglalunk lassan minden talpalattnyi földet a szerencsétlen állatok elől és "megtisztítjuk". Nehogy a vakondtúrás elcsufítsa a gyepet: kiírtjuk a vakondot! Nehogy a fecskék összepiszkítsák a folyosót: leverjük a fészkeiket és fénylő-zizegő szalagokat kötünk a helyükre, nehogy visszajöjjenek... És ez így megy, de már nem sokáig.


----------



## xtvxtv (2008 Június 30)

Nálunk csak nyestek szambáznak házról házra...


----------



## Nyuuuuuu (2008 Július 5)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana]A sárkány egy páncélos lovaggal találkozik.
- Micsoda pechem van - sóhajt fel - megint konzerv[/FONT]


----------



## talizman (2008 November 6)

A nyest kedves állat, de nem a padláson.....
Nálunk az új tető szigetelését egy az egyben szétszedték, megették, játszottak vele.
Mármint a kicsik.
Kb 4-en lehettek.
Gyönyörűek, meg minden, de azért....


----------



## talizman (2008 November 6)

Ja azt elfelejtettem, hogy úgy sikerült eltessékelnünk öket otthonról, hogy vettünk egy risztót, iszonyú hangos, ezt nem bírják így aközelbe sem jöttek.Direkt nyest riasztó, magas frekvencia, minket annyira nem zavar, és nem ártunk neki...elkerül minket!


----------



## talizman (2008 November 6)

Bocs Perti ezt elfelejtettem!


----------



## falikep (2008 November 13)

ok


----------



## Lexyke (2009 Március 14)

Gratulálok a "mérges" hozzászólónak! kérdem én? Te normális vagy! Fel kellene téged jelenteni állatkínzásért!
A nyest ellen (menyét nem lehet, mert az nagyon picike és nem padláson lakik), kutya szagú rongyot, vagy kutyaszőrt tegyél... Nem mérget!


----------



## Lexyke (2009 Március 14)

A felkiáltó jel helyett kérdőjelet akartam írni...


----------



## szapka (2009 Március 28)

Nincs erre szakosodott vállalkozó???


----------



## kamig (2009 Április 1)

igen igen


----------



## filemon72 (2009 Április 3)

Ne felejtsük el mégis csak vadállatok. Nem várható el, hogy az otthon kedvenceként a párnánkhoz símuljon. 
A vadságukkal együtt igazi egyéniségek.


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Április 4)

*angyalkám*

:55:Ma fényképeztem le Szegeden ezeket a kedves állatokat! Nyest? Menyét? Nem tudom!


----------



## Enyhe (2009 Június 18)

Szerintem vadállatot kínzás otthon tartani...a háziasítás nagyon hosszú idő, nem csak annyi hogy egy kölyköt magamhoz veszek és megvárom amig megszokja a jelenlétem...


----------



## Lilkobilko (2009 Október 24)

Nálunk is rendszeresen előfordul nyest esténként és rendkívűl nagy zajt szokott csapni.Én általában csak hangos kopácsolással vagy zenével szoktam elriasztani őket, szerencsére ez beszokott vállni.Azt nem tudom,hogy hogyan lehetne végleg megszabadulni tőlük anélkül, hogy bármi baja vagy bajuk legyen.Szerintem a tetőn át tudnak bejutni vhogy,de még nem jöttünk rá,hogy pontosan hol és hogyan lehetne eltorlaszolni..


----------



## masnada (2009 Október 26)

nálunk is mászklátak nyestek, de a kutyám elzavarta őket szépen lassan mint a macskákat is


----------



## flevente (2010 Január 17)

sajnos nekünk is van egy hívatlann vendégünk, nem is zavarna ha nem éjjel 3kor érkezne és zajongna a padláson, nem mellesleg a szigetelést is rágja


----------



## flevente (2010 Január 17)

van egyébként egy foxink, de a kutyakiképzőnk azt tanácsolta hogy ne küldjem rá mert ugyan megverekszik a nyesttel és valőszínűleg győztesen száll ki a versenyből mégis olyan ösztönök jönnek elő belőle, hogy nem lesz többé családi kutya és ha szagot fog képes lesz még a kerítésen is kirágni magát...inkább most ha legközelebb megyünk a kutyakozmetikushoz akkor elkérem a levágott szőrt és azt szétszórom, hátha...


----------



## flevente (2010 Január 17)

ha van valakinek jó ötlete mit tegyek a nyestfogóba akkor szívesen veszem...sem a tojás, sem a tonhal(!), sem a gyümölcs nem vált be eddig. most kutyatápot kentem be nutellával, de úgy tűnik ez sem nagyon érdekli.
amúgy ez egy élve elfogó kalitka, azt mondták ha megfogtuk jó messzire el kell vinni, mert 15-20km-ről simán visszatalál


----------



## Joco0001 (2012 Február 14)

angyalkám írta:


> mivelk a nyest ragadozó , nyers husba tegyél bele talán patkánymérget, kevesd el, de a föt tojást is bele lehet tenni a méregbe! / ne hireszteld mert a nyest én ugy tudom egy időbe védett állat volt/ csak ugy suba alatt irsd ki! irjál mire mentél az állattal!?


Szia! Remélem nincs olyan szomszédod, aki nem szeret Téged. Mert ha van, akkor véletlenül se fogadj el tőle sütit...
Hogy lehet ilyen .... ( nem akarok csúnyát írni). Ennyire utálod az állatokat?


----------



## Joco0001 (2012 Február 14)

Szia! Az az állat vagy nyest, vagy görény. 
Van olyan, hogy élvefogó csapda: ez okoz szenvedést. Megfogja az állatot, elviszed néhány km-re a természetbe, és kiengeded. Vagy az is elég, ha felteszel egy lámpát a padlásra, amelyet néhány este felkapcsolsz. Valószínű, hogy elköltözik.


----------



## Joco0001 (2012 Február 14)

angyalkám írta:


> A nyestet a kutya nem riassza el, több kárt csinálnak, és nagyon kellemeteln a jelenlétük, a padlás teret nem lehet ugy lezárni hogy ne férjrenek be, talán egy ismerös állatorvoshoz kéne elmenni és tanácsot kérni tőle! utána néztem és a patányméreg nem jó. A patkányméreg a véralvadás gátlon alapszik és a patkányoknál azért hat mert ők verekszenek és verekedés után elvéreznek. Mivel a nyestek nem verekszenek nem hiszem hogy hat rájuk.sok sikert a ki irtásukhoz. A denevéreknek a fészkelő helyét kell megkeresni és elzárni: A denevérek virusos betegségeket terjeszt ,igy nagyon óvatosan kell vellllük bánni!


 A patkányoknál nem azért hat, mert verekszenek, hanem azért, mert a méregben apróra őrölt üveg van, és az okoz belső sérüléseket a beleiben éa a gyomrában, belső vérzései lesznek, és ebbe pusztul bele.EGY IDŐ UTÁN!!!
A denevérekről meg csak annyit, hogy rengeteg rovart pusztítanak el. ( Úgy látom olvastad a "Cujo"-t.<label for="rb_iconid_10">




</label>)


----------



## Joco0001 (2012 Február 14)

k.apu írta:


> Nem az a baj hogy oda koltozik a padlasra a nyesd vagy akarmi ,csak akkor nem lessz enekes madar a kornyeken ,en a meregnek vagyok a hive es a legpuskanak .


Kedves k.apu! Látszik mennyire ismered a menyétféléket! Ha ott lakik, akkor a környéken nem vadászik, azért, hogy ne hagyjon maga után nyomot a "fészke" körül.


----------



## janotutu (2012 Április 8)

*Nyest*

Mivel meg sem lett határozva, hogy milyen állatról van szó, csak emlékeztetőül.

A nyest
Testhossza 40–54 cm, farokhossza 22–30 cm, testtömege 1,1-2,3 kg. Karcsú testalkata és viszonylag rövid lábai vannak. Szőrzete barnás színű. Jellegzetessége a nagy fehér mellfolt, mely egyben a legfőbb megkülönböztető jegye a nyuszttól, melynek mellfoltja narancssárgás színű. Orra világos színű, talppárnái szőrtelenek. A menyét

Testhossza 15-26 centiméter, vállmagassága 3-4 centiméter, farokhossza 3-7 centiméter. A hím maximum testtömege 250 gramm, a nőstényé maximum 110 gramm

Egyébként a leírtak alapján nyestről lehet szó, ő szokott padlásokon megtelepedni.
Az a baj, hogy az emberek elfoglalnak minden talpalatnyi területet és az ott élő állatokat, vagy elűzik, vagy kiirtják.Ez is gyarmatosítás csak állatokkal szemben.
Ha minden állatot kiirtunk magunk körül, mert zavar, ki lesz a következő a szomszédok? Vigyázat, azért már börtön jár! Az állatokért nem? Sajnos!


----------



## Miescu (2012 Április 26)

Természetes, egyszerű, hatásos: tessék megkérni egy hölgyet a családból, hogy pisiljen le egy rongyot. Ezt helyezzétek el a padláson. (néha érdemes cserélni)
A nyest el fog tűnni, hacsak nem náthás


----------



## atek27 (2012 Június 18)

Vidéken valamilyen szinten működik az a verzió, hogy a vadasparkoknak van vadbegyűjtőjük.
Egy próbát megér szólni nekik, lehet hogy kijönnek és elviszik. Nyestet nem tudom elviszi-e, de nálunk pl a télen itt ragadt vándormadarakat vagy sérült törött szárnyú madarakat elviszik.


----------



## Magus666 (2012 Július 17)

A telken lévő házamhoz néha elszokott nézni a kettő közül valamelyik  , elég látványos helyekre végzi a dolgát nem szégyenlős viszont sem egér sem más rágcsáló nincs a ház környékén. Ennyit nekem megér Shift+R javítja ennek a képnek a minőségét. Shift+A javítja az oldal összes képének minőségét.


----------



## Sun9us (2012 Szeptember 11)

Én menyét párti vagyok. Szerintem aranyos, bár én maradnék a kutya\macska kombónál. (Az a biztos.)


----------



## kutyamneve (2012 Szeptember 17)

a rozsomak jopofa, plane rajzolva, 
de a nyestek szetragjak a kabeleket a kocsiban, eleg idegesitö


----------



## Pnelli34 (2012 November 20)

Az bizony tud nagy ramazurit csinálni!


----------

